# How to patch a plastic gas tank?



## cowman

I have a pin hole in the gas tank on my leaf blower. Is there a way to patch this so I won't have to buy another? Thanks.


----------



## HermitJohn

Depends on where hole is and how thick the plastic is. I have old plastic tank from a long defunct Tecumseh engine that I use on my ancient Yazoo mower first with Briggs engine, now with China clone engine. Anyway the nipple where fuel line connects cracked and started leaking all over. I clipped the plastic nipple off flush, drilled out hole to just bit less than threads on a brass nipple I had and screwed it in. No leaks, works fine. Brass nipple made its own threads in the plastic. Done simular on plastic resevoir on a Ford power steering pump. Again it worked ok. Want to experiment on some scrap as to size drill that works best for you. Want it small enough for tight fit, but large enough screwing in the fitting doesnt crack surrounding plastic. 

Oh and since you are just plugging pinhole leak, use a fine thread brass or stainless stove bolt or something, you wouldnt need a fitting.

You can also try variety of epoxies or glues, but betting you dont have much luck. They dont stick to such plastics very well.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I'd start with JB Weld or MarineTex epoxy, and if that didn't work, try the screw with some epoxy.

Just clean the surface and rough it up with a file or sandpaper so the epoxy willl "key in"

If it's THICK plastic, you MIGHT be able to seal it with a soldering iron, but that's risky because it may melt too quickly and just enlarge the hole


----------



## LisaT

there is a product called Seal all, fixed several cracked weedeater tanks and a mantis tiller tank with it.

Theront


----------



## sammyd

I have fixed plastic jugs by using a soldering iron and kinda splooging the plastic around to fill a pinhole. Don't know if that would be too much heat for a gas can...


----------



## unregistered41671

I patched a 5 gal plastic gas can with JB Weld 8-10 yrs ago. It still does not leak.


----------



## Ozarks Tom

If you try the screw, drill the hole round first. Otherwise it will split.


----------



## HermitJohn

LisaT said:


> there is a product called Seal all, fixed several cracked weedeater tanks and a mantis tiller tank with it.
> 
> Theront


Is this the stuff: Seal-All Adhesive Product Information ?

Says it isnt UV resistant, you have to paint over it for UV protection. How long has it held up for you? I've never seen stuff before and probably wouldnt have except for your mention, as it just looks like another miracle in a tube scam product. Says it sticks to anything except paper, cardboard, and styrofoam. Can even be used to repair carburetor floats! Never seen any product claim to do that though usually can solder or epoxy metal carb floats. Usually have to replace plastic/foam floats.



> Follow these step-by-step directions when using Seal-ALLÂ® Adhesive:
> To open, break seal with pointer cap. Hold tube upright until ready to use. Do not squeeze tube to force opening. Replace cap after each use.
> USE AS A SEALANT: Apply directly to clean, dry surface. Hold firmly until product sets. Additional coats may be applied. Allow each layer to dry thoroughly. On leaking objects under pressure, tape over Seal-AllÂ® with ductÂ® or masking tape. Additional coats may be applied over tape.
> USE AS A CONTACT ADHESIVE: Spread coating on each surface to be joined together. Allow to harden for 5-10 minutes, then press both surfaces together. Seal-AllÂ® hardens by solvent evaporation and forms an immediate bond that is difficult to reposition after both adhesive coated surfaces are placed in contact and sufficient pressure is exerted to create full contact between both surfaces.
> DRY TIME: Seal-AllÂ® will hold in about 2-3 minutes and reaches full cure in 2-6 hours. Cure time increases with lower temperatures and decreases with higher temperatures.
> TEMPERATURE RANGE: -40Â° F (-40Â° C) to 150Â° F (66Â° C).
> UV RESISTANCE: For maximum UV resistance, paint over Seal-All.
> CHEMICAL RESISTANCE: Resistant to gasoline, alcohol, paint thinner and most solvents.
> WATER RESISTANCE: Water resistant immediately upon application.


----------



## LisaT

Yep, that is the stuff. Been about 2-3 years now. The neighbors weedeater actually had a hole in the tank and my boys helped by using a sour cream container lid and seal all repaired it enough he could use long enought to get a replacement tank. The Mantis is still running this way so close to 3 years for this one.

My sons snowmobile carb had some rubber plugs to seal off some passages. We tried some vacuum caps and they didn't hold up, so out comes the seal all. Glued the caps to the passages and then coated them. Sold the sled and was still running that way.

Theront


----------



## Ozarks Tom

Sounds like the stuff my grandfather invented years ago. It would bond glass, metal, rubber, wood, plastic, just about everything. Never came to anything though.

Couldn't get the cap off the bottle.


----------



## clovis

Funny you should start this thread. I just bought a used plastic gas can, and when I got it home, discovered it had a small hole in it.

Maybe I'll try JB Weld.


----------



## Forlane

+1 on the Seal All, When my customers ask this same question I always send them off this this stuff, and have yet to have a problem.


----------



## vicker

Why don't you just use plastic epoxy?


----------



## cowman

Thanks everyone for the replys. Were can you purchase this Seal All? I haven't had time yet to fix it but maybe this weekend.


----------



## citxmech

I think those things are made of Delrin. Apparently they are heat welded when manufactured. I did a google search and it some sources indicate there are thermoset epoxies that will work, but I couldn't find a brand name. 

If it's thick enough, the soldering iron approach could work, but be sure to fill the tank with water or nitrogen first as this could be a serious accident waiting to happen. DYODD.


----------



## HermitJohn

citxmech said:


> but be sure to fill the tank with water or nitrogen first as this could be a serious accident waiting to happen. DYODD.


Yea I wouldnt recommend heat or flame to repair anything that has had gasoline in it. The fumes remain for an incredibly long time.


----------



## Theront

I got mine at Oreillys auto parts.


----------

